# Does this sound like anovulation to you?



## FitMama (Jul 20, 2003)

Last Tuesday I was thrilled to see what I believed was finally PPAF (it was very very light for 3 days...that's it!). DS is 21 months, and nurses 4-6 times a day. I do work outside the home, but we have always co-slept so I think the early am nursings kept AF away.

In my excitement, I began temping and charting. DH and I did not use BC for 6 months and did not get pg. That was our plan, though of course I wouldn't have minded an oops. I want to chart to avoid pg, then use it to achieve pg next summer.

I've been charting for over a week. Oddly, my temp is 97.7 EVERY DAY. I know it's too early to say, but I just find it strange that I'd have the identical temp every day. I'm new to charting and in TCOYF, all the charts show at least a pattern of ups and downs. This is a flat line.

TIA.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Sounds like you need to replace the battery in your thermometer! :LOL

That is usually the first sign that it isn't working - it just brings up the exact same temp every day.

Try that and see if it makes a difference. Don't worry yet!


----------



## mom_in_training (Feb 1, 2004)

I have exactly the same thing. My repeatable temp every day so far is 97.7

But mine does register different temps when I push the measure button when the thermometer still feels cold in my mouth. And I finally stuck it in a cup of warm water and was able to get a temp over 98.... but like you, I am worried that there is something wrong with me.


----------



## Amberlyn (Aug 5, 2004)

If your temp shift is very slight, using a digital therm could cause it to registar the same temp. My temps were the same for 3 days in a row, and they said that was ok, but they now differ. They say to use the actual BBT because they are more sensitive. If you can.. try picking up a regular BBT for awhile, or temp vaginally.


----------



## mom_in_training (Feb 1, 2004)

I have a BBT thermometer. Since this is my first cycle charting, I have been really consistent about how I take temp. Don't get up, wait until thermometer doesn't feel cold anymore, one hour minimum after getting up for anything, at least 3 hours sleep. I don't expect this behavior to keep up though







..

I still have a few days until I really expect a change, so I will not worry yet. It was just strange to have someone else write in about the same thing, with exactly the same temp! I do think there is a temp shift which my thermometer isn't picking up, but hopefully my important shift will be enough be measured.









Hmmm, Amberlyn, you are making me worry that all that beeping in the morning is for nothing....


----------



## momto3g3b (Apr 1, 2004)

That is really interesting, because I just started temping this month and *my* temps have been 97.1 for the past 5 days! I thought it was my thermometer, but I had my 2 oldest kids try it out and both of their temps were in the 98.6 range! I have a second BBT thermometer that I tried and it, too, had my temp at 97.1 this morning. I don't know what this means..............was hoping someone on this thread did.

How interesting, though, to see someone posting the exact same thing as me.

Oh, I'm nursing my almost-1 year old all day/night long, too, but had my first PPAF in October (a 2-day super-light event) and my second in November (very regular, 5-day period). If a person isn't really ovulating, do they still have cramping/ovulatory pain?


----------

